# Bikepark Boppard



## sugarbiker (1. Mai 2019)

Hallo, 
Frage an die Locals : 
gibts es den Bikeprak noch ?
fährt der Sessellift noch ?
Die homepage des Bikeparks gibt es nicht mehr, die Lift Homepage verweist auf das Jahr 2018, es gibt keine aktuelle infos im web....vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen
Danke!


----------



## Andi_72 (2. Mai 2019)

Hey,
Der Sessellift fährt wieder, Pachtvertrag wurde verlängert. Wie es mit dem Park aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, letzten Samstag wurden aber einige „Elemente“ genutzt. Die downhillstrecke sollte fahrbar sein.
Vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sugarbiker (2. Mai 2019)

sind jetzt dort..doch auf Verdacht hingefahren...Lift läuft.. Strecke bestens!


----------

